# Need to find value of artwork..(Peter Lik)



## STMel03 (Nov 11, 2010)

I recently acquired a couple Peter Lik photos for a friend that use to work with him. I'll like to get them covered on my renters insurance, but I need to get a value for them. Does anyone know where to get some of this info for them. One is an artist proof and signed number 44/45 called "Kaleidoscope". The other I can't find the name of it anywhere. Both are about 27'' by 79''

"Kaleidoscope"







Unknown


----------



## KmH (Nov 11, 2010)

Have you checked with Peter Lik?

Peter Lik Landscape Photography: Fine Art Photography Galleries and Panoramic Landscape Photographs | peterlik.com


----------



## deverila (Nov 19, 2011)

The Unknown Image is called 'Into the Blue' - http://jerrysolar.com/doc/Peter_Lik_Catalogue_Addendum_June%202011.pdf

If your looking for a valuation, email your pieces and details to SOV@peterlik.com, they will reply with a statement of value which will outline the value of the pieces,

alternatively you could contact your art consultant or through Contact Us


----------

